# Issac logs



## Mandolin (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, hurricane Issac came through here and blew down several trees on my place. I've got three big pines and on huge red oak down. I can get the pine fairly easy but the oak blew down in the creek and I don't think my 12,000 pound winch will pull it out. My neighbor contacted me and said he had a good sized red oak down on his place and told me I could have it. I rode down there today after chruch and looked at it. It's about 22 inches at the butt, straight as a gun barrel and has no limbs for about 30 feet. I really hate it that the trees blew down but thankful I have a sawmill to saw them up


----------



## JMC (Sep 16, 2012)

Great to get those opportunities when you have the means. That oughta keep you busy for a bit.


----------

